# How to use Phase 22 panels



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

The instructions and info is kind of cloudy on how to use them. I am shipping mantellas to Kansas and want to make sure it doesn't get too warm inside the cooler. I've seen people boil the panel for cold weather, but what needs to be done for warm weather. Do I need to soak it in cold water and do I need to make sure the inside becomes liquid? Also, should I use cold gel packs in the styro container along with the phase 22 or just use the phase 22's alone? I know there are several posts, but most just talk about results - which seem to be very impressive. not much on "how to use them"

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Andy,

I usually just warm the panel up at room temperature until liquid and then toss it in a thick biosupply styro box. I just shipped some goldens to Kansas last week like that (1 phase pouch in a box with styro pellets) without incident. Alternatively, you can add additional phase panels and/or gel packs which will offset any temp changes but I haven't found it necessary when using a thick biosupply container.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

To ship in hot weather I place mine in the refrigerator overnight. In the morning I take it out and set it on my counter. By the time I get home at lunch time to pack up the frogs the gel packs are still solid but have warmed up to around 74F.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

To keep your package cold, cool the PCM (use an appropriate PCM) down below it's phase change temp, like toss it in the fridge for a few hours, make sure it's solid.

To keep your package warm, warm the PCM above it's phase change temp, put it in some warm water (don't get it too hot), like 80F, make sure it's liquid.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Andy,
> 
> I usually just warm the panel up at room temperature until liquid and then toss it in a thick biosupply styro box. I just shipped some goldens to Kansas last week like that (1 phase pouch in a box with styro pellets) without incident. Alternatively, you can add additional phase panels and/or gel packs which will offset any temp changes but I haven't found it necessary when using a thick biosupply container.


Why are you warming a panel up for Summer shipment? A warm PCM won't keep your shipment cool.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Solid state for warm weather, liquid state for cold weather. That's all you need to remember. They work great.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

My biggest concern isn't heat but consistency (when using thick styro heat isn't that big of a deal). Having a room temp. panel countered by a gel pack or two keeps temps pretty much static. 

I shipped Boston to Kansas last week with one phase 22 panel as liquid and it arrived last week in Kansas as a solid. Kept everything nice and cool.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

It came to me in solid form, so should I leave it that way or should I put it in the fridge for a little while? Also it's about 92 in Kansas, so should I wait til it cools down a little?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

this is a great topic. I have never used one but just checked into buying a bunch. 

Are they reuseable. I thought I heard they were.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

asch803 said:


> It came to me in solid form, so should I leave it that way or should I put it in the fridge for a little while? Also it's about 92 in Kansas, so should I wait til it cools down a little?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andy


As I said before: 


> To keep your package cold, cool the PCM (use an appropriate PCM) down below it's phase change temp, like toss it in the fridge for a few hours, make sure it's solid.
> 
> To keep your package warm, warm the PCM above it's phase change temp, put it in some warm water (don't get it too hot), like 80F, make sure it's liquid.


If it came to you in solid form, and it's in the mid 70s in your house, I'd question whether it's the right kind of PCM. Heat it in warm (not hot) water, and if it doesn't turn from solid to liquid, it's not the right stuff, cool it in the fridge and if it doesn't turn from liquid to solid, it's not the right stuff.



Eric Walker said:


> this is a great topic. I have never used one but just checked into buying a bunch.
> 
> Are they reuseable. I thought I heard they were.


They are infinitely reusable, it's like ice/water, except instead of freezing/melting at 32F, it freezes/melts at 72F.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i put it on top of a strip light that is warm not hot and it was liquid after about 5 minutes (maybe even less). i'm going to put it in the fridge and see if it turns back to solid. If these do work as i've read they do, this is amazing! i can't believe they aren't more popular!

Andy


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Are they reuseable. I thought I heard they were.


On more than one occasion I have talked with an irate customer who received a "used" panel because it came to them either completely solid or liquid.

They are totally reusable. Just like your ice packs only a ton better.

Here are some examples of how to use them: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/34056-phase-22-panels.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/44185-pcm-hard-plastic-panels-im-impressed.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/34718-phase-change-material.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/16577-better-gel-shipping-tested.html


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

i just checked the panel that i put into the refigerator about 1 1/2 hours ago and it's back to being solid. When i use this in shipping, will it remain solid? I guess it stays in the state you choos? Will a gel pack in the container have any negative effect or even make it too cold or is it ok to use it to help keep it cool inside? The temp where i'm sending the mantellas is the low 90s.

THANKS everyone for your input and help!

Andy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It will remain solid until it has absorbed enough heat to become liquid.
Too many variables involved to tell you for sure whether it will stay solid in your package or not.
Yes, it is possible to make your package either too hot or too cold with these, if precautions are not taken.

What I do:
For shipments in cold climates, store the PCM in my hot water heater closet...it's always about 82 in there...if it so happens I don't have any in storage, and need to heat it in a hurry, I just put it in hot tap water till it is completly melted.
I usually use a temp gun, and make sure the PCM is below 84F before putting it in the insulated shipping box.
For shipments in hot weather, freeze them overnight in either the freezer or fridge...I prefer the freezer...take them out of the freezer the morning the shipment is to ship out...using the temp gun, I make sure the PCM is above 65F.


Also, make sure you have enough PCM in the box...for best results, you want the cargo surrounded by the PCM inside a thick styro cooler.
Most of my shipments go out with a total equivelant of about 6 panels worth of PCM. Overkill in most cases, but that's how I roll...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> The temp where i'm sending the mantellas is the low 90s.


What will temps be like when it is in transit? It may be in the nineties for the high that day, but how hot will it be before it gets to him (depends on the carrier...UPS has the soonest delivery time of all the carriers on the average). I'd personally go with hold for pickup with mantellas in those temps if you can.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

Josh (and everyone else),

I'm going to hold off on sending the mantellas until the temps go down a bit. Your point is correct that those #'s are the highs and for the most part, the shipment takes place at night or in the early AM. We fully intend to do hold for pickup. The only thing i'm wondering is if I should order a few more panels. I got 2 and was intending to just use 1. If I use a bunch, i could have the guy ship them back to me.

Andy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

asch803 said:


> Josh (and everyone else),
> 
> I'm going to hold off on sending the mantellas until the temps go down a bit. Your point is correct that those #'s are the highs and for the most part, the shipment takes place at night or in the early AM. We fully intend to do hold for pickup. The only thing i'm wondering is if I should order a few more panels. I got 2 and was intending to just use 1. If I use a bunch, i could have the guy ship them back to me.
> 
> Andy


I advise you to do some tests of your packaging method, put a min/max thermomether, or ideally, a temp logger, in you're proposed shipping package in place of the live cargo, and place in an area that will mock the temps the package might see...leave for 24 hours, and see what happens. 
I did that when I first started thinking about shipping, and was suprized at some of the things I learned.
What size/thickness of styro are you using? I'd use both panels for sure, more if you can.


----------



## halldj154 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cryopak, the makers of the Phase 22, have recently released a line of shipping systems designed to ship reptiles and amphibians that incorporate the phase 22 pouch with a hotpack. They will also supply test data upon request. This seems to me like an ideal setup because they are the original creators/makers of Phase 22.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

halldj154 said:


> Cryopak, the makers of the Phase 22, have recently released a line of shipping systems designed to ship reptiles and amphibians that incorporate the phase 22 pouch with a hotpack. They will also supply test data upon request. This seems to me like an ideal setup because they are the original creators/makers of Phase 22.


Why don't you simply post the test data here, rather than require each member to request the data individually?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know about you, but he posted the EXACT same thing (word for word) on my thread. The one that Doug mentioned on the first page.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I totally agree with dancing frogs, just do a 'mock' shipment and try it out...I place the thermometer sensors inside, run the wires through the box fold, tape everything up, and monitor.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,
I'm confused about this -- I received a shipment of frogs with some phase 22 pouches, and am about to reuse them to ship some frogs out. I've never used these types of packs. They're liquid form in my house in the mid 70s or so. I'm shipping to Las Vegas, should they be solid and if so, how do I make them solid (fridge?). I just have had trouble finding instructions for use since mine came with none. 

Thanks!
Logan


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are unsure if temperatures are to hot or cold to ship you might want to do a test to make sure. Using an electronic thermometer that has a setting that shows high and low temperatures stuff your package exactly like you would normally with phase panels and everything except instead of placing the frogs in a cup, reset and place the high/low thermometer where the frogs would normally be. Tape up the package and expose it to the outside temperatures you are worried about. Keep in mind that the trucks are not temperature conditioned and can often be drafty. Also, if the package will be moving through high elevation, remember temps up there on average are 20 degrees cooler or so. After 24hours of temperature exposure check the thermometers high and low temps. If you have the right panels you will be surprised what temps you can ship at. For extreme outside temps, I like to use a mini cooler that fits inside a cooler box with the panels in the cooler box but outside of the mini cooler containing the frogs.


----------

